# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  Сказки на ночь.  Детские сказки с аудио

## Lampada

*Задумчивый ёжик*  *Рахиль Баумволь* 
Аудио:   http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01 
Текст:  http://bucov.narod.ru/jozgik.html

----------


## Crocodile

> *Задумчивый ёжик*  *Рахиль Баумволь* 
> Аудио:   http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01 
> Текст:  http://bucov.narod.ru/jozgik.html

 А как же ответственность за тех, кого приручил? (Со стороны ёжика, разумеется.)

----------


## Lampada

*КАК МЕДВЕДИЦА ИСКАЛА СВОИХ МЕДВЕЖАТ*  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=02  Текст найти не удалось, вот только:   Инсценировка Марины Аромштам по сказке Рахили Баумволь 
Действующие лица: 
Медведица
Медведь
Тигрица
Львица
Мама барсят
Зайчиха
Зайчата
Тигрята
Барсята
Львята
Медвежата
Луна
Звезды  *Сцена первая*  _Лесная полянка. Под деревьями и кустами видны дверцы — входы в жилища зверей. На табличках написано: «Медведи», «Тигры», «Барсы», «Зайцы», «Львы». Под веселую музыку выбегают три зайчонка, танцуют. К ним присоединяются два тигренка. Следом появляются два львенка, два барсенка и три медвежонка. Веселая возня.
Музыка обрывается. Звери падают, болтают в воздухе лапами.
Характер музыки меняется. Появляется луна, ведущая за собой хоровод звезд. Одновременно распахиваются окошки домиков. Оттуда высовываются: мама-Зайчиха, мама-Тигрица, мама барсят, мама-Львица._   _Зайчиха_: Малыши! Пора домой! _Тигрица_: Ребятки! Спать пора! _Мама барсят_: Детки! Где вы? Идите скорее домой! _Львица_: Где вы, озорники? Торопитесь в кроватки!  _Зверята поднимаются, оглядываются и разбегаются. Сцена пустеет. 
Звучит колыбельная песенка. Окошки закрываются._  *Сцена вторая* _Открывается дверца медвежьего домика и оттуда выходит Медведица._  _Медведица:_ Уже сгустились сумерки. Медвежатам спать пора. Куда это они запропастились? (Идет по полянке, заглядывает под кусты.) Всю полянку обошла, но их нигде не видно. А, наверно, они пошли сказать «спокойной ночи» львятам! Загляну-ка я к Львице. (Подходит к домику львов, стучит в окошко.) Львица, Львица! Нет ли у тебя моих медвежат? _Львица:_ Что ты, что ты! Львята уже лежат — гривка к гривке — и сладко посапывают. _Медведица:_ Наверно, они в гостях у Тигрицы. Пойду, спрошу у нее. (Звучит музыка, Медведица ковыляет по сцене. Подходит к домику тигров, стучит в окошко.) Здравствуй, Тигрица! К тебе не заглядывали мои медвежата? _Тигрица:_ Здравствуй, Медведица! Не заглядывали. А мои тигрята — только погляди — уже лежат — полоска к полоске — и громко посапывают.  _Медведица разводит лапами, вздыхает. Окошко закрывается._  _Медведица:_ Может, медвежата забрели к Барсу? Пойду, спрошу. (Звучит музыка, Медведица ковыляет по сцене. Подходит к домику барсов, стучит в окошко.) Здравствуй, соседка! К тебе не забегали мои медвежата? _Мама барсят:_ Не заглядывали. А барсята уже лежат — пятнышко к пятнышку — и крепко спят.  _Медведица разводит лапами, вздыхает. Окошко закрывается._  _Медведица:_ Не могут же медвежата быть у зайцев! Зайчата небось давно уж лежат — ухо к уху — и носами звонко посвистывают. Но где же тогда мои медвежата?  _Звучит музыка. Медведица ковыляет по сцене, время от времени выкликая: «Медвежата! Где вы?» С противоположной стороны ей навстречу выходит папа-Медведь._  _Медведь:_ Куда это ты, Медведица? _Медведица:_ Да вот медвежат наших разыскиваю. Им уже спать пора. _Медведь:_ А у Львицы ты их искала? _Медведица:_ Искала, нет их там. А львята, те лежат — гривка к гривке — и преспокойно спят. _Медведь:_ А у Тигрицы была? _Медведица:_ Конечно! Но их там нет. А тигрята, те лежат — полоска к полоске — и преспокойно спят. _Медведь:_ А барсов ты спрашивала?
Медведица: Еще бы! Нет их там. А барсята, те лежат — пятнышко к пятнышку — и преспокойно спят. _Медведь:_ А к зайцам небось и заходить незачем? _Медведица:_ Ясное дело, незачем. Зайчата небось лежат — ухо к уху — и преспокойно спят. _Медведь:_ А может быть, наши медвежата, пока ты их ищешь, вернулись в берлогу? _Медведица:_ Как это — вернулись? _Медведь:_ Да так, очень просто. _Медведица:_ Кто, медвежата? _Медведь:_ Ну да! _Медведица:_ В берлогу, говоришь? _Медведь:_ В берлогу. _Медведица:_ Пойдем поглядим.  _Медведица берет Медведя под руку, и они вместе ковыляют к своему домику. Медведица заходит в домик и выглядывает в окошко._ _Медведица:_ Здесь они, здесь, мои медвежата! Лежат — хвостик к хвостику — и давно уже спят! Тихо, косолапый, не разбуди их…  _Медведь залезает в домик. Окошко закрывается. 
На сцене появляется луна, ведущая хоровод звезд._

----------


## Lampada

*Осенняя сказка* 
Сергей Козлов 
Аудио:   http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=04 
Текст:  http://ten2x5.narod.ru/biblio/kozlov21.htm

----------


## Crocodile

> Оттуда высовываются: мама-Зайчиха, мама-Тигрица, мама барсят, мама-Львица.

 А кто же тогда эта таинственная "мама барсят?" Если идентификация мамы-Зайчихи очевидна, то почему просто не назвать маму барсят "мама-Барсиха?" Или имеется в виду, что барсята были приёмными детьми?   ::     

> Барс м. *барсиха* ж. хищный зверь кошачьего, львиного рода, чубарый тигр, Felis pardus; название барса общее нескольким видам; у нас, в восточных степях Азии, водится один только вид барсов: гривчатый, Felis jubata, приучаемый в Азии к охоте, травле, а за Алтаем также Felis uncia. Барсенок, молодой барс.

----------


## Crocodile

Я вот тут ещё подумал ... Обратите внимание, что Медведица совершенно адекватно выделяет самые характерные черты чужих детей:   

> А львята, те лежат — *гривка* к гривке — и преспокойно спят.
> А тигрята, те лежат — *полоска* к полоске — и преспокойно спят.
> А барсята, те лежат — *пятнышко* к пятнышку — и преспокойно спят.
> Зайчата небось лежат — *ухо* к уху — и преспокойно спят.

 Однако, когда дело доходит до собственных детей, то Медведица почему-то выделяет самую, прямо скажем, неказистую у медведей часть тела:  

> Здесь они, здесь, мои медвежата! Лежат — *хвостик* к хвостику — и давно уже спят!

 Ведь хвост-то у медведей - маленький и не особенно красивый!   
Намного разумнее было бы подчеркнуть другие части тела, например действительно симпатичную морду:

----------


## Lampada

> Оттуда высовываются: мама-Зайчиха, мама-Тигрица, мама барсят, мама-Львица.
> 			
> 		  А кто же тогда эта таинственная "мама барсят?" Если идентификация мамы-Зайчихи очевидна, то почему просто не назвать маму барсят "мама-Барсиха?" Или имеется в виду, что барсята были приёмными детьми?   
> ...

 Скорее всего в пять лет ты не знал, кто такая барсиха, в отличие от зайчихи, тигрицы или львицы.  Даже сейчас полез в словарь Даля.   ::

----------


## Crocodile

> Originally Posted by Crocodile     
> 			
> 				Оттуда высовываются: мама-Зайчиха, мама-Тигрица, мама барсят, мама-Львица.
> 			
> 		  А кто же тогда эта таинственная "мама барсят?" Если идентификация мамы-Зайчихи очевидна, то почему просто не назвать маму барсят "мама-Барсиха?" Или имеется в виду, что барсята были приёмными детьми?   
> ...   Скорее всего в пять лет ты не знал, кто такая барсиха, в отличие от зайчихи, тигрицы или львицы.  Даже сейчас полез в словарь Даля.

 Не согласен. Сказки частично для того и рассказываются, чтобы дети узнали новые слова. А во-вторых, а ты в пять лет знала, кто такой барс, но не знала, кто такая барсиха?   ::

----------


## Crocodile

> Даже сейчас полез в словарь Даля.

 К слову о словаре. Неужели ты серьёзно думаешь, что я все слова, которые читаю, сверяю со словарём Даля?   ::   
Цитата из словаря нужна была для того, чтобы избежать ненужных дискуссий на тему барсих, барсиц, и возможно даже барсеток.   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by Crocodile  А кто же тогда эта таинственная "мама барсят?" Если идентификация мамы-Зайчихи очевидна, то почему просто не назвать маму барсят "мама-Барсиха?" Или имеется в виду, что барсята были приёмными детьми?   
> ...   Скорее всего в пять лет ты не знал, кто такая барсиха, в отличие от зайчихи, тигрицы или львицы.  Даже сейчас полез в словарь Даля.     Не согласен. Сказки частично для того и рассказываются, чтобы дети узнали новые слова. А во-вторых, а ты в пять лет знала, кто такой барс, но не знала, кто такая барсиха?

 Может, и барса не знала, потому что барс не очень распространённый зверь в детских сказках, но поняла бы, что барсята это чьи-то детки.

----------


## Crocodile

> Может, и барса не знала, потому что барс не очень распространённый зверь в детских сказках, но поняла бы, что барсята это чьи-то детки.

 Ну вот, а барсиха - их мама. Тем более, они все вместе упоминаются: мама-Зайчиха, мама-Барсиха и т.д. Ничего сложного для ребёнка. Зачем это искусственное усложнение "мама барсят?"

----------


## Crocodile

Кстати, Лампада, уважаемая, а ты в детстве хорошо понимала, кто такая "сватья баба Бабариха?" И вроде, как ничего страшного не произошло - сказка катит на ура.   ::

----------


## E-learner

> Зачем это искусственное усложнение "мама барсят?"

 Да, вот если бы была "мама барсучат", то было бы понятно.   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Crocodile  Зачем это искусственное усложнение "мама барсят?"   Да, вот если бы была "мама барсучат", то было бы понятно.

 И то правда.  Там что, разве барсуки были?

----------


## Crocodile

> Originally Posted by Crocodile  Зачем это искусственное усложнение "мама барсят?"   Да, вот если бы была "мама барсучат", то было бы понятно.

 Угу. Если бы было "барсиха - мама барсучат", тогда было бы ясно, что барсучата - приёмные дети у барсихи. А кто такая "мама барсят", но сама не барсиха? А если она сама барсиха, почему тогда к ней обращаются не так, как ко всем остальным мамам в этой пьесе?  
1. Загляну-ка я к Львице. Львица, Львица! 
2. Наверно, они в гостях у Тигрицы. Здравствуй, Тигрица! 
3. Может, медвежата забрели к *Барсу*? Здравствуй, *соседка*!  
Итак, в этой истории не всё гладко в семье у барсят. Их папа упоминается явно - Барс. Но вот их мама - лишь соседка. Не очень-то афишируется кто же она такая. Возможно, Барс женился второй раз и дети остались у него. Не находите, что детям рановато показывать такое жизненное и непростое произведение?   ::

----------

